# Joco's (2 1/2 years old) First Redfish



## Guest (Jan 29, 2007)

Awesome! I bet your son wanna go fishing again!!!! He is going to be addicted!


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Simply cool. You just reminded me my kids have never caught a red. Now if I could only get them interested in fishing. Oh well, Its off to baseball practice and ballet. I think I am going to cry now. 

Good night...


----------



## tojo (Dec 12, 2006)

Im glad to see Joco has come of age. I know you have been planning this for awhile. Good job and tell him nice crocs too ;D ;D ;D


----------



## beavis (Dec 11, 2006)

great report! Only possible problem is he might expect to catch them that quick all the time. He'll be applying that pressure to you. Last time took my son fishing, he told me we had to catch 11 fish. Talk about being stressed ;D


----------



## inboardgheenoeguy (Dec 17, 2006)

nice red joco!


----------



## litlblusrn4bigred (Jan 8, 2007)

congratulations Joco!! I am taking my 7 year old daughter this weekend. She has yet to catch a red. She battle with a jack one day though, that was a site, I had to finally help her reel it in because she was getting tired, then it gave a sore arm. Those little boogers have some fight in them. I cant wait until she catches a red. I hve caught a couple in fromnt of her and she sees how I struggle a bit. Anyway, way to go Joco!! 

FISH ON!


----------



## mygheenoe1 (Dec 18, 2006)

congrats joco 
hey joco find dads gps and mail it to me or yet better chirp me on your nextel and put the gps in the mailbox tonight  i owe you one joco


----------



## tojo (Dec 12, 2006)

Oh yea, its official Jocco has caught more redfish in 07 than Phishphood ;D ;D ;D ;D

sorry couldn't resist


----------



## LoneRanger (Dec 11, 2006)

> Oh yea, its official Jocco has caught more redfish in 07 than Phishphood ;D ;D ;D ;D
> 
> sorry couldn't resist




HAHAHAHAHAHAHA ;D ;D


----------



## Apollobeachsam (Dec 14, 2006)

Dang bro.... I thought my gheenoe was an ugly duckling 


congrats Jocco!


----------



## phishphood (Dec 15, 2006)

Ouch. Somebody get me a beer. Sure wish I could agrue with you Tony. The highlight of the month was Saturday when something swirled near my bait. Almost thought I had a bite. Joe, can you have Jocco send me a little fish mojo? Mines all gone.
Just wait Tony, I can show you how to not catch specks too. See you on the Econ. It's sure a good thing that I have a day job.
Nice fish Jocco. Great guiding Joe.


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Here ya go

[smiley=beer.gif]


----------



## phishphood (Dec 15, 2006)

Thanks Tom. Next one is on me.


----------



## backwaterbandits (Dec 15, 2006)

WAY TO GO JOCO!!!!!!!  
(Love his lil Crocs!) Dave


----------



## JoeWelbourn (Dec 11, 2006)

Capt Mel included Joco in Saturday's article in the Tampa Tribune. Fisherman in the making.


----------

